# A new race?



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

So while in school today, bored out of my mind in math class I began to daydream about Fantasy. I also got to thinking about the armies of Fantasy, what I like about them so much is how unique each is and how different than those of the 40k universe. Anyways I began thinking about how the last 'new army' to be released by GW for Fantasy was several years ago and whether or not introducing a new race or army would be a good or bad idea. 
What do you guys think? Personally an army of Therians would be kind of cool to me, they could work like the Laguz in Fire Emblem (If anyone gets that reference). Or if that's too much work, GW could introduce Kislev or Araby as playable armies. Just thoughts of course, add yours if you've got one


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

Kislev and Araby would be brilliant armys to play, It would be nice just to have them as specalist units for the empire. If i remeber correctly there was a ocean based race which attacked some orcs, (or maby it was dark elves, still never mind) they would be an intresting race.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Their are to many as is so i hope they don't introduce another race. Although a cathay (sp?) army has long been over due.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

goldsmartie said:


> Kislev and Araby would be brilliant armys to play, It would be nice just to have them as specalist units for the empire. If i remeber correctly there was a ocean based race which attacked some orcs, (or maby it was dark elves, still never mind) they would be an intresting race.


THE FISHMEN ARE COMING! RUN FOR THE HILLS!

But seriously, I'd much rather they fixed up the current armies than bring out a new one. Unless they di it through Warhsmmer Forge...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The official line is there will be no new armies until all current armies are updated....

unofficially, there are rumours that Cathay may be in the works...


Personally, I've always thought that aan army of constructs would be interesting... Golems, steampunk walkers etc. for every unit.... but then you could cover that with mages, or engineer preists etc... it'd be hard to make it a unique army in its own right.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

They technically didn't introduce a new race, the demons of chaos were able to be fielded from the storm of chaos book. This was quite popular untill it wasn't allowed anymore, because of the huge number of demon fans (and probably GW seeing all those walking cashbags), they decided to give the army it's own book which was fully independant from the other chaos books.

As it stands now, a new race would be cool although I don't like the idea of fishmen, but it's not easy creating just a new one. There's already a whole background story to the why the current armies fight eachother and those that don't have been shrouded in mystery and have been explained as no reason to fight. So to find a reason is quite hard and not fitting. I say let the lands of Araby/Cathay and Albion be what they are. I'd like it if they'd renew dogs of war and gave every army (if possible) a dogs of war unit. Then you'd see Kislevites and Tileans and others. But for now, let us first get all the books to the same edition.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cathay. Further east. The largest military domain in the Warhammer World, yet there's nothing done other than make links between a Vampire or make a note that Chaos destroyed the great Bastion.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Xela said:


> So while in school today, bored out of my mind in math class I began to daydream about Fantasy. I also got to thinking about the armies of Fantasy, what I like about them so much is how unique each is and how different than those of the 40k universe. Anyways I began thinking about how the last 'new army' to be released by GW for Fantasy was several years ago and whether or not introducing a new race or army would be a good or bad idea.
> What do you guys think? Personally an army of Therians would be kind of cool to me, they could work like the Laguz in Fire Emblem (If anyone gets that reference). Or if that's too much work, GW could introduce Kislev or Araby as playable armies. Just thoughts of course, add yours if you've got one


Kislev had it's own army book for a while. Probably not compatible with the current edition, but you could look it up and see if it still works or is adaptable.

Araby has been hinted at for years now. Since pre-this century, in fact. And I'm afraid that until a cohensive background and theme gets decided on behind the scenes by folk like Alan Merritt (more than just China / Japan in a high fantasy setting) it's unlikely to materialise. Sorry.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Cathay please! An army of actual ninjas and samurai and not some clan Eshin wannabes would be awesome!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

There's far too many abandoned or half baked books as is.

Chaos Dwarves: there's a fan supported army book out there. Very viable and balanced. This should be resurrected.

Kislev: a great lore and unique army. With work, it could be very unique. Bear cav, fast horses, pikes, winged lancers. It could work with fine tuning.

Cathay: a lot of lore hints at these, and very able to be their own books. Dragons, constructs and sorcerers. Probably a bone to pick with the ogres.

Tileans: dogs of war and easily auxillary for many forces (empire, bretts, etc)


Honestly, many books need attention and work to bring them up to date. New models could come out of this effort. I'd hate to see them introduce completely new armies when these need so much work.


and it was Dark Elves that were assaulted by fanged aquatic monsters. I chalk it up to some odd demons for now.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

They need to bring back the Middenlanders for the empire...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Another way of doing a 'new' race, is to do it yourself. I spent a good few months taking the rules for the Wood Elves, re-writing every write-up and description for them and adding in my own. The actual stats, rules and weapons are the same (and therefore work), but to read it you'd think it was an entirely new race. The added bonus? It's entirely legal as a 'counts-as' army too. I just need to get around to converting the figures...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Indeed, we've had a forum for that. However, there's only certain people who'll accept it, and have the intelligence to understand what's immediately a problem, and even less who'll go to the effort of playing tons of battles to balance it.

We've all fallen into the problem of thinking "right, this is the idea I want", and then when rwriting it up, it all comes across as, "oh shit". I had an idea to make Pariah's playable in 40K, while also allowing them as troops - this resulted in having an army armed with either Lightning Claws or Thunderhammers and Meltaguns or Heavy Flamers. Yeah, didn't work.

And then there's my WElf ideas - worked out that every Champion and Character had Bow of Loren AND the Sniper with Lethal Shot Special rule (Although they'd have to pay for it, and couldn't combine the two). 

I'd be interestedin reading your update if you'd be so kind as to post it?


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Chaos destroyed the great Bastion.


Maybe that's why there's no Cathay army...there's no Cathay.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, Cathay is still there. "The Cathayans ultimately blunted the invasion..." pg 219 BRB, and double checking - they merely took advantage of the Earthquake causing parts to collapse.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Vaz said:


> And then there's my WElf ideas - worked out that every Champion and Character had Bow of Loren AND the Sniper with Lethal Shot Special rule (Although they'd have to pay for it, and couldn't combine the two).
> 
> I'd be interestedin reading your update if you'd be so kind as to post it?


If I can find where I stashed all the files from my old computer, I'll post it up. Where's the best place for it?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think the Homebrew forum would be the best place for it?

If not, the General Fantasy will work fine. =).


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I have seen custom warhammer armybooks for the following races
Amazons,Dogs of war,Albion,Nippon,Estalia,Araby,Kislev,Norse,Choas Dwarves and the back of the books say theres also a carthy, ind, and halfling amy.

the easy corse for GM would be to taken any of the custom armybooks and make them legal warhamer armybooks.


----------

